# Problème de connexion sur FreeGo



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Août 2010)

Bonjour,
Depuis aujourd'hui, je n'arrive plus à me connecter sur FreeGo (j'ai la version complète Full), alors que cela marchait encore hier.
J'arrive à me connecter sur mon compte sur le site de Free.
Le message d'erreur suivant m'est affiché :
"Echec d'ajout de compte
L'ajout de compte a échoue.
Vérifiez l'identifiant Free et le mot de passe."
Or, je tape le bon identifiant et le bon mot de passe.
Quelqu'un peut me dire que faire ?
Le formulaire de contact sur le site de FreeGo ne fonctionne pas et le support mène à une page Facebook, mais je ne suis pas inscrit (et il est hors de question que je m'y inscrive).
Merci d'avance,
iPotable.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Août 2010)

C'est bon, ça remarche. Désolé du dérangement....


----------

